# Wood from Cuba



## Texasstate (Jun 25, 2019)

Took a trip to Cuba a couple weeks ago. Went to a market met an artesian that did carvings, who only spoke spanish. (I don’t) well long story short I got some Cuban wood shipped through Miami to his dad and then to me. 

Top left to right
Caoba (2)
Managua Blue (1)
Ebony (1)

Bottom left to right 
acana (1)
quebracho (1)
guayacan (2)

This is what the species are according to him.

Any more insight would be great. How would I price blanks ? This wood is from CUBA

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, that is a loaded question. First, what you paid the artisan plus the paid shipping plus something for your time adds up to something. 

As for the wood, which mahogany, as they have plantations of _S. macrophylla_ and _S. mahagoni_ and hybrids of the two? Which lignum vitea, as both species grow there? Which ax breaker, as several grow there? Which mahoe, as more than one species grows there? The bulletwood is common at several outdoor decking supply stores.

So, I'm sorry that I could not help. If it was for you personally, I'm sure you could enjoy making something from those woods and have a great sentimental connection.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2019)

What are the dimensions of the blocks? I picked up a piece of Quebracho from Rockler in the sale bin a few months ago -- think I paid like $5 for a 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 6" piece. It is a heavy piece of wood! Haven't turned it yet. Other pieces you have there look very nice! Chuck


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 27, 2019)

3 in x 2 in x 7 in 
Guessing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2019)

I thought they banned buying wood in cuba?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2019)

Managua Blue looks a lot like Katalox


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 27, 2019)

@gman2431 

Technically ya but I really didn’t buy it there

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> @gman2431
> 
> Technically ya but I really didn’t buy it there


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> @gman2431
> 
> Technically ya but I really didn’t buy it there


Well there ya go! 

Surprised theres any trees left there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 27, 2019)

Tons of trees and tons of burls 
Was trying to explain burls to local guy he wasn’t buying it


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Tons of trees and tons of burls
> Was trying to explain burls to local guy he wasn’t buying it



I wouldn't say tons... I personally havent been there but have read about Cuba and their problems. I believe on 20 percent of the island is forest if recalling correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 27, 2019)

Tons of problems for sure


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 27, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Managua Blue looks a lot like Katalox



It is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

